# Finally got my TTS



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

Hello, finally got my 2018 TTS today. I'll be taking it for a drive to Halifax later but in the meantime I have some questions. I'm sure reading the manual will answer them but I'm lazy. 

Firstly I have rear parking sensors and when I'm reversing I hear beeping but I don't see anything on the display, just the satnav map. 

Also how do I adjust the suspension?

And finally how do I enable paddle shift, it's on full auto at the moment.

Cheers,


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

I'll address the parking sensor question.... If you only have the standard rear sensors then what you are seeing is correct. However, good news is that you can switch on the graphic easily with OBD or Carista. I've done so on mine (with Carista) but to be fair when you are reversing it doesn't add much over using mirrors.


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

quasijones said:


> I'll address the parking sensor question.... If you only have the standard rear sensors then what you are seeing is correct. However, good news is that you can switch on the graphic easily with OBD or Carista. I've done so on mine (with Carista) but to be fair when you are reversing it doesn't add much over using mirrors.


Ah ok. On my Leon it had quite a good graphical display which I found helpful. I guess at least it stops me hitting anything (hopefully).

Thanks for replying.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

about the suspensions (assuming you have the magnetic ones), you can set their response in the individual mode (they will set automatically in remaining modes), while the paddle shift are already enabled, you can use them at any time and in any mode


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

Oh ok. I tried the paddle in D and S modes and doing the paddles didn't do anything. I was stationary though. It does say what you are saying in the manual too so a bit confused. When I test drove it was in M mode and I used the paddles.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

From the factory you should have a display with the beepers also showing the zones. Usually you don't get that if they weren't specced at the time of the build and were added later.

Press the drive mode button and you'll get the other options up. You can also configure that to the * button the wheel. If you dig in to the driver menus you'll be able to configure individual mode.

Couple of ways to use the paddles.
Just pull one and you'll be in paddle mode. After about 10s of not using them it'll revert to auto.
When in D push the gear lever to the left and it'll go in to manual mode. Pull it back to the middle for auto again.
If you want a quick way to get rorty farty noises, when in D, pull the lever down to S and then release it and then slot it left to manual.

EDIT:
You'll know you're in manual as it'll say M1, M2 etc for the gears in the dial. If you're in auto it'll say D1, D2, E1, E2, S1, S2 etc.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

KevC said:


> If you want a quick way to get rorty farty noises, when in D, pull the lever down to S and then release it and then slot it left to manual.


 I do this as well... !


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

MrOCD said:


> I do this as well... !


Yeah I'm definitely trying this!


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

KevC said:


> From the factory you should have a display with the beepers also showing the zones. Usually you don't get that if they weren't specced at the time of the build and were added later.
> 
> Press the drive mode button and you'll get the other options up. You can also configure that to the * button the wheel. If you dig in to the driver menus you'll be able to configure individual mode.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'm going to try all this tomorrow. I think quasijones is right about the parking sensors though. In the manual it describes an audio only option and the one with a display so I guess the later is an option or was at some point.

Cheers


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Congratulations on the new car! Put some photos up when you get round to it 😄


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

pnh said:


> Congratulations on the new car! Put some photos up when you get round to it 😄


Will do tomorrow. Also I have another question. When I press the start button the engine check light stays on. When I press it again to start the engine it goes off, so I'm assuming that's normal?

Cheers


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

You shouldn't need to press it twice. It's to do with having your foot on the brake.
Without the brake you just turn the ignition on.
With the brake you start the car but the engine light will go out pretty much straight away.


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

KevC said:


> You shouldn't need to press it twice. It's to do with having your foot on the brake.
> Without the brake you just turn the ignition on.
> With the brake you start the car but the engine light will go out pretty much straight away.


Ah ok that makes sense. Anyway had a bit of a bummer as the drivers side windscreen has a crack in it. Going to call the garage but maybe I'll need autoglass.


----------



## jammy86 (11 mo ago)

Zobbo said:


> Will do tomorrow. Also I have another question. When I press the start button the engine check light stays on. When I press it again to start the engine it goes off, so I'm assuming that's normal?
> 
> Cheers


This is normal behaviour of ignition on but engine off.


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

jammy86 said:


> This is normal behaviour of ignition on but engine off.


Thanks mate. When I reverse out of drive and then put full on right lock it feels a bit strange, juddery and crunchy, I don't know how to explain. I wondered if that was normal. I have RS 20" so wondered if that was normal.


----------



## jammy86 (11 mo ago)

Zobbo said:


> Thanks mate. When I reverse out of drive and then put full on right lock it feels a bit strange, juddery and crunchy, I don't know how to explain. I wondered if that was normal. I have RS 20" so wondered if that was normal.


I have noticed this too. I think the rear diff/quattro is the cause but not certain. It seems to drag it's butt until it gets moving, no idea if it's normal, maybe others can comment.


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

jammy86 said:


> I have noticed this too. I think the rear diff/quattro is the cause but not certain. It seems to drag it's butt until it gets moving, no idea if it's normal, maybe others can comment.


Thanks Jammy I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

Here is a photo of my beastie


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

think is quite normal, my TTS was doing so especially in cold mornings, RS seems doing that a bit less



jammy86 said:


> I have noticed this too. I think the rear diff/quattro is the cause but not certain. It seems to drag it's butt until it gets moving, no idea if it's normal, maybe others can comment.


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> think is quite normal, my TTS was doing so especially in cold mornings, RS seems doing that a bit less


Thanks Kevin 

I have yet another question. When I taxed my TTS the fee was 490 pounds. This seems very high and on sites that rate the tax it's a lot lower. What did you guys pay?

Cheers,


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Tax is at a higher rate for 5 years after registration so should be lower next year, I had same issue with my 2017 tts, it’s because new list price is more than 40k. its better than the old system taxed by emissions though.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

£490 per year to tax a mk3 TTS is NOT correct. It's a LOT lower than that!


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Vehicle tax rates


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, £490 is correct for the first 5 years from new











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

I get the judder when moving off in the morning. I also am turning sharp right out of the drive.

2017 TTS with 20" wheels too.


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

Thanks guys. I guess the judder is normal in full lock and the tax is correct.


----------

